# Initialisierungsfehler (0Xc000007b)



## Fisch (30. August 2002)

*C# Initialisierungsfehler (0Xc000007b)*

Wer kann mir helfen!!!!

Folgendes Problem: Ich versuche gerade in die Programmierung mit C#  einzusteigen. Hierfür habe ich mir das .net SDK von Microsoft heruntergeladen(v.1.0.3705). Wenn ich aber eine .net programmierte *.exe( sei es "Hallo Welt" oder Sharp Develop) die nicht auf meinem Rechner compiliert wurde starte, erscheint" Diese Anwendung konnte nicht Initialisiert werde(0Xc000007b). Klicken Sie auf ok um die Anwendung zu schliessen". Nehme ich die *.cs Datei und compiliere diese auf meinem Rechner funktioniert es.

Hilft vielleicht Service Pack2??

Wenn mir jemand helfen könnte wäre ich sehr sehr dankbar, habe schon Tagelang im Intenet gesurft ohne Erfolg.

Windows XP Home Edition, IE 6.0 , kein IIS

Danke 
Fisch


----------



## Fisch (31. August 2002)

HMMM,

jetzt habe ich mir mal die neue Version von Sharp Develop aus dem Internet geholt und die läuft. Sieht so aus, als würde sich das Problem auf die *.exe- Dateien auf der CD von "C# lernen" liegen.
Kann es sein, dass diese auf einem älteren .net Framework compiliert wurden und deshalb nicht laufen( oder neuere??)

Hat irgendjemand schonmal Probleme mit unterschiedlichen Versionen gehabt???

Gruss

Fisch


----------



## goela (31. August 2002)

Ich habe das gleiche oder ein ähnliches Problem gehabt!
Als ich ein fertiges Beispiel vom codeproject heruntergeladen habe und es unter WinXP laufen lassen wollte bekam ich eben auch einen Initialisierungsfehler! Da ich dann aber einen ComponentUpdate, spricht neue Version vom .NET, installiert hatte, konnte ich das Beispiel laufen lassen!

Also es ist sehr wahrscheinlich so, wie Du vermutet hast! Das Beispiel von der CD mit einer älteren Version kompiliert worden -> vielleicht eine der ersten Betaversionen!


----------



## Fisch (1. September 2002)

Ja, dann werd ich mal weiter testen. Dann bin ich ja beruhigt das ich nicht der einzige bin.

Danke für die Info
Fisch


----------

